# Choses bizarres sur mon new PwB



## deLphaeus (23 Janvier 2004)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai eu la joie de recevoir mon powerbook acheté via Applestore mais un truc me chiffone un peu, au niveau du réseau j'ai déjà un raccourci nommé JCLAUDON1, NICO et Servers.

Bizarre non, j'avais pris une carte airport en même temps mais bon, ca veut dire que des gens ont manipulé l'ordi avant ? 

Je sais c'est un détail mais bon ca me derange un peu.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Ouaouh... ça me rappelle une histoire de mac reconditionné que j'avais pu lire sur mac bidouille.


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

ca me derange pas tant que ca mais c'est juste que je peux meme pas effacer ce raccourci réseau n'ayant pas les autorisations nécessaires.

Formatage et reinstallation ?


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Si tu es en "admin" tu devrais avoir les autorisations nécessaires non ?


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

Je viens de switcher donc faut que je me dépatouille un peu plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sinon autre remarque :
Dans le profil systeme dans applications, j'ai la majorité des programmes qui ont été enregistré vers septembre 2003 (sous l'intitulé dernière modification) et même avril pour un seul programme.

C'est normal docteur ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ADDENDUM : Je viens qu'il y a stuff edit d'installer (le 23 mars 2003 !!!), les macs sont livrés avec ?


----------



## nantucket (24 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de switcher donc faut que je me dépatouille un peu plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca sent le refurb à plein nez ton histoire. Tu as payé plein pot ou tu as eu une réduction ?


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

Plein pot avec ADC Student mais bon je suis en droit d'avoir un matériel NEUF non ? 

Précision : 
iDVD, iMovie et les autres ne sont pas à leur dernière version alors qu'on m'avait promis iLife 4 (j'ai commandé juste après la keynote à SF).

Stuffit est bel et bien NON livré de base avec les new ordi n'est-ce pas ?

Si vous pouvez m'aider sur la démarche à suivre (le PowerBook n'a aucun défaut, la batterie est nikel, pas de pixel mort rien). Mais bon ca m'enerve que quelqu'un l'ait eu avant moi (vi vi je suis possessif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), suis-je en droit d'avoir un dédommagement etant donné le fait que je suis entièrement en droit d'avoir un matériel NEUF. 

Merci à vous


----------



## Polykrate (24 Janvier 2004)

C'est peut-être une erreur de TNT. Un ami a récemment commandé un IBook qui est arrivé... en mode veille, avec Panther complétement installé !
En fait le livreur avait plusieurs IBooks à livrer ce jour-là et il a confondu deux noms. Une personne qui ne devait rien recevoir a reçu la machine en question, l'a ouverte, terminer l'installation, commencer à trifouiller... puis le livreur, s'appercevant son erreur vient la reprendre pour la donner à la bonne personne. Au passage, une clé USB qui devait faire partie du colis a disparu. Véridique !

L'erreur a été notifié chez TNT, mais aucun remboursement partiel ou définitif n'est prévu. Et ce, ni de la part de TNT, ni de la part du revendeur (je précise qu'il ne s'agissait pas de l'Apple Store). Sauf pour la clé USB, qui a été re-expédiée.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

> Stuffit est bel et bien NON livré de base avec les new ordi n'est-ce pas ?



Stuffit expander est installé à la base sur osx mais pas la version complète de stuffit, juste l'application qui sert à décompacter.


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

A Polykrate :
Oui en plus il me manque une borne airport dans mon colis =\. Pis meme, d'où viendrait l'intéret de créer deux réseaux ?

A jaipatoukompri :
Merci ca me rassure ! mais bon la date de modification reste louche (mars 2003 alors que j'ai commandé en 2004)


----------



## rtype (24 Janvier 2004)

Bizarre , déjà deux session ouvrable sur une machine neuve ! c'est impossible , soit , c'est une machine re-conditionnée , ou bien elle revient 
de réparation et son vrais propriétaire dois l'attendre avec impatience !!!


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

rtype a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre , déjà deux session ouvrable sur une machine neuve ! c'est impossible , soit , c'est une machine re-conditionnée , ou bien elle revient
> de réparation et son vrais propriétaire dois l'attendre avec impatience !!!



Ce ne sont pas des sessions ouvrables mais deux raccourcis serveurs que je ne peux pas même pas supprimer. Il n'y a qu'une seule session ouvrable et c'est celle que j'ai configuré lors du présupposé "1er boot"


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Tu fais ce que tu veux mais à ta place, je reformaterais le DD, réinstall et puis voilà. Si la machine est nickel c'est l'essentiel. 
C'est pas anormal que Stuffit date de septembre, c'est pas si loin.
Pour ilife, il faudra le réclamer je pense non ?

Bon peut-être que d'autres te conseilleront de renvoyer la machine, c'est aussi à toi de voir.

Faudrait pas non plus que l'apple care ait débuté en septembre.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

Arf j'avais pas lu qu'il te manquait la borne !
Bon bah t'as plus qu'à les appeler et expliquer tout ça...


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

Hehehe 

Vi je vais les appeler ca c'est sur, vais leur expliquer tout ca mais bon le plus important c'est la borne qui est je ne sais pas ou ! 

Pour le HD c'est plus pour la forme qu'autre chose par contre iLife 4 je vais leur demander de me l'envoyer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne sont pas des sessions ouvrables mais deux raccourcis serveurs que je ne peux pas même pas supprimer. Il n'y a qu'une seule session ouvrable et c'est celle que j'ai configuré lors du présupposé "1er boot"



lors du présupposé "1er boot", le mac a-t-il directement démarré (jusqu'à la fenêtre de login, ou directement sous une session), ou bien as-tu dû insérer le dvd livré avec pour "finaliser" l'installation (comme c'est normalement le cas avec un mac réellement neuf) ?


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

finaliser l'installation. 

Je viens de faire un formatage, parce que j'avais pas envie d'attendre (je viens de switcher et j'ai attendu longtemps avant de me décider hehe) puis comme il a pas de défaut autant le garder.

Merci à vous tous, 

par contre je vais leur courir après pour iLife 4 et pour ma petite borne extreme que j'attend.






Danke schon !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> finaliser l'installation.



eh bien c'est ça qui me paraît le plus étrange
en théorie, nul ne peut utiliser l'ordinateur sorti de l'usine sans procéder à cette "finalisation" ; de plus, à ma connaissance il n'existe aucun moyen  pour l'utilisateur d'"annuler" cette finalisation et de faire en sorte qu'elle doive être refaite au prochain boot...

donc tu peux exclure l'hypothèse selon laquelle le livreur se serait trompé, aurait amené la machine à une autre personne qui l'aurait utilisée avant de la lui restituer

par ailleurs, j'imagine que les machines qui sont passées au refurb comportent un système "préinstallé" qui nécessite une finalisation, tout comme une machine neuve
or pour cela, les machine défectueuses qui arrivent au refurb doivent être initialisées
dans ces conditions, je vois mal comment des réglages réseau pourraient subsister (à moins que seuls les dossiers users soient supprimés ???)

bref, il semble il y avoir une incohérence entre le fait que tu aies dû procéder à la "finalisation" lors du premier boot, et le fait qu'il subsiste des traces d'un éventuel usage antérieur de la machine

ton PowerBook est bel et bien un mystère


----------



## Polykrate (24 Janvier 2004)

Peut-être qu'un voisin taquin s'amuse avec son airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oui.. voilà je sors


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

En tout cas le mystère ne pourra jamais être résolu car j'ai formaté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon j'ai bien une carte airport activée, je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc, peut on avoir des raccourcis serveurs d'autres utilisateurs WiFi autour de mon appart ? 

==&gt; car j'avais lu JCLAUDON1 comme raccourci serveurs, or je viens de faire une recherche ben apparemment ya un gars qui s'appelle Jean Marc Claudon ... lol le mystère n'est peut être plus !


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2004)

> ya un gars qui s'appelle Jean Marc Claudon ... lol le mystère n'est peut être plus !



Nan un voisin ?


----------



## Polykrate (24 Janvier 2004)

hé ben non finalement je sors pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est bien un voisin équipé en airport qui serait à l'origine de l'apparition de ces raccourcis réseaux !

Heureusement qu'Apple ne détient que 2% du marché en France...
Vous imaginez le délire avec des activations réseaux à gogo si on habite dans un immeuble avec une borne airport par étage !
Un peu comme si tout vos voisins venaient taper à votre porte en même temps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, cette histoire était digne d'un Agatha Christie: le mystère de la borne blanche...


----------



## deLphaeus (24 Janvier 2004)

Ouaipe je suis connecté par son routeur ... lol 

Bon je me déconnecte, ca ne se fait pas


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Ouaipe je suis connecté par son routeur ... lol
> 
> Bon je me déconnecte, ca ne se fait pas



tu devrais lui dire de se méfier...
non seulement, si quelqu'un utilise sa connexion en même temps que lui, il perd évidemment une partie de sa bande passante, mais en plus, il est responsable de tout ce qui circule à travers sa connexion internet : donc si quelqu'un se connecte via son routeur et utilise sa connexion pour une activité illégale, c'est lui qui risque d'avoir des ennuis...


----------



## rtype (24 Janvier 2004)

Hi hi hi hi !!!

ben voilà , amuse toi bien , et bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## steinway (24 Janvier 2004)

Tiré de l'Apple store :

" Grâce à la nouvelle technologie sans fil 802.11g utilisée par AirPort Extreme, vous échangez vos fichiers ou jouez en réseau en un éclair, avec des taux de transfert allant jusqu'à 54 mégabits par seconde (Mbps).AirPort utilisant des ondes radio, *vous pouvez même communiquer à travers les murs. *"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2004)

steinway a dit:
			
		

> Tiré de l'Apple store :
> 
> " Grâce à la nouvelle technologie sans fil 802.11g utilisée par AirPort Extreme, vous échangez vos fichiers ou jouez en réseau en un éclair, avec des taux de transfert allant jusqu'à 54 mégabits par seconde (Mbps).AirPort utilisant des ondes radio, *vous pouvez même communiquer à travers les murs. *"



oui enfin ça n'est pas nouveau... heureusement qu'on peut communiquer à travers les murs, sinon airport n'aurait pas grande utilité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nan ce qui est étonnant c'est que le voisin laisse sa borne accessible sans mot de passe à n'importe qui...
quant aux soit-disant "raccourcis" réseau, ce ne sont pas des raccourcis mais simplement les réseaux wifi (ou airport) détectés par la carte airport de l'ordinateur... donc vraiment rien de surprenant à tout ceci !


----------



## vincmyl (25 Janvier 2004)

Mais ya des outils de protection avec Airport, il ne les utilise pas???? C'est la premiere chose que je ferai, crypter ma connexion


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Je crois qu'ils utilisent une borne PC mais bon je vais leur dire qu'il faut qu'ils protegent leur connexion.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Ben oui plutot....c'est la premiere chose a faire


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (26 Janvier 2004)

Heureusement que le WIFi est confidentiel, sinon tu imagines le bordel ...


----------



## nantucket (26 Janvier 2004)

Lors de mon dernier déménagement, mon opérateur (Swisscom) m'avait promis de transférer ma ligne fixe et ma connexion ADSL le jour du déménagement, mais ils ont mis presque 10 jours de plus que prévu. Résultat, je me suis retrouver dans mon nouvel appart mais sans pouvoir me connecter (même pas à 56k !).

J'ai allumé mon Mac et avec un sniffer de réseau Wi-Fi, j'ai constaté qu'un voisin (privé ou entreprise ?) n'avait pas sécurisé sa borne. Du coup j'ai utilisé son réseau pour me connecter jusqu'à l'arrivée de ma connexion...

Je sais, c'est pas bien et c'est gonflé, mais vous comprendrez que ne pas pouvoir lire MacG pendant plusieurs jours peut devenir...stressant !!!


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

moi j'attend toujours ma borne airport donc c'est vraiment tentant de prendre quelques ondes de sa borne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. La question c'est : peut il me voir ? de la même façon que je le vois (par ses raccourcis serveurs et aussi les allers-venus réseaux ?)

S'il peut me voir, est-ce que je peux crypter mon identité (je m'y connais pas encore trop en réseau). 

Comme ça je pourrais surfer dans mon lit avant de dormir en attendant ma borne !


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Sécurité et confidentialité avant tout


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sécurité et confidentialité avant tout



Quoi, il ne peut me voir ?


----------



## nantucket (26 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, il ne peut me voir ?



Si tu ne partage rien, que tu as activé ton coupe-feu pour tout, tu ne risques rien, sauf de te faire répérer to adresse IP.

Mais un gars qui ne protège pas son réseau Wi-Fi ne saura pas comment la trouver...


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Ok ben c'est bon. 

Je vais lui piquer sa bande passante juste pour surfer en attendant ma borne airport.

Au passage, Applestore SAV ont été très sympa concernant mes problèmes car ils ont proposé le remplacement pur et simple de mon PWB pour les problèmes que j'ai enoncé plus haut.

Chapeau bas


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Carrément un remplacement c'est plutot pas mal ca


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Mais bon c'est suivant la clause protégeant les consommateurs (droit de retourner le produit sous les 10 jours) je pense que si j'avais réagis 11 jours après la réponse aurait été différente ! 

Sinon pour la borne airport que je n'ai pas reçu, ben ils sont entrain de faire une recherche niveau logistique mais si pas de réponse à ce mystère : ils m'enverront un autre alors que j'aurais pu tout à fait faire comme si je n'en ai pas reçu alors que c'était bel et bien le cas : si vous m'avez bien suivi


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Bizarre tout ca quand meme en tout cas tu n'as pas bcp de chance je trouve


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

En fait si tu relis le thread, le prob des serveurs n'en était pas un car c'était mes voisins qui n'ont pas crypté leur wifi.

C'est "juste" la non livraison de la borne airport et l'absence d'iLife 4.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

C'est pas tres cool ca faut raler aupres d'Apple


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Pour la borne ils sont entrain de faire une "investigation" et pour iLife 4 le vendeur d'applestore doit me rappeler demain sachant qu'il m'avait assuré qu'iLife 4 serait livré avec mon PWB.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Si ca se trouve ils n'ont meme pas assez de pack iLife....vu les pbs de livraison


----------



## macinside (26 Janvier 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si ca se trouve ils n'ont meme pas assez de pack iLife....vu les pbs de livraison



mais si 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  il y en a assez


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

J'en vois toujours pas la couleur


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Ben j'avais commandé le 13 soit quelques jours après l'annonce, maintenant je ne sais pas. 

Ah tiens macinside, tu peux essayer de voir si il y a beaucoup de jeu avec la housse ibook et un PWB 12" (voir l'autre thread)

Merci !


----------



## Nathalex (26 Janvier 2004)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> Pour la borne ils sont entrain de faire une "investigation"



J'espère que cela se passera mieux pour toi que pour moi : cela fait plus de trois semaines qu'ils sont en investigation pour vérifier que je n'ai bien pas reçu l'iPod dont j'avais annulé la commande le jour du départ...

Je dois reconnaître que je commence à trouver le temps long....


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Ah lalalalal tous ces problemes de logistique


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que cela se passera mieux pour toi que pour moi : cela fait plus de trois semaines qu'ils sont en investigation pour vérifier que je n'ai bien pas reçu l'iPod dont j'avais annulé la commande le jour du départ...
> 
> Je dois reconnaître que je commence à trouver le temps long....



Espérons que comme j'ai payé, s'ils ne trouvent pas une solution à la disparition de la borne, je suis en droit de demander un remboursement ou qu'ils m'envoient la chose que j'ai payé : une autre borne.


----------



## vincmyl (26 Janvier 2004)

Fort possible


----------



## deLphaeus (26 Janvier 2004)

Enfin j'ai payé pour un bien que je n'ai pas eu, c'est leur obligation.


----------

